# Cyberlink PowerDVD 10 won't play Blu-Ray films on TV



## Origin Saint

I received Cyberlink PowerDVD 10 with my HP DV6 laptop pre-installed.  It has worked fine until recently.  I have used it multiple times to play Blu-Ray films through HDMI connection on two different televisions, One, being a Element 32" HDTV and the other being a Insignia 22" HDTV.  I have watched multiple movies on these two TV's transferred from my laptop to the TV through a HDMI cable.  Just yesterday I attempted to play Pitch Black on the Insignia 22" HDTV (Model Number: NS-L22Q-10A).  I am 100% positive that this TV has HDCP, so there is no reason that this shouldn't work all of a sudden.  I just recently tried updating to the newest patch version of Cyberlink PowerDVD 10, and re-tried, with no avail.  I have also rolled my drivers back and updated them to the newest beta version multiple times and retried, also with no avail.  I have also tried playing the film in cloned screen mode, as well as second screen only mode.  When I use Cyberlink BD Adviser, I pass everything except for Video Connection Type, which says "Digital (Without HDCP)."  When I attempt to play a Blu-Ray while it is plugged into the TV, Cyberlink gives me this message: "CyberLink PowerDVD is not able to play the protected content on your digital output device.  Ensure your display device supports HDCP. - (Code = 0107)"

Here is a copy & paste of my BD Adviser logs:

Check Item	BD Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.39GHz	 	 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2394	 	 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=58, dwLibStepping=9	 	 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 8, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0	 	 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16	 	 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz	 	 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel	 	 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2401	 	 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1	 	 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=i7	 	 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M	Yes	 
System Memory : 4096 MB	Yes	 
Operating System : Windows 8	Yes	 
Operating System : Windows 8	Yes	 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA	 	 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce GT 650M	 	 
Graphics card video memory : 2048 MB	 	 
Graphics Card Driver : 9.18.13.2049	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=9.18.13.2049	 	 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1503__ : RGBOverlay=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A	 	 
__dwItemID=1601__ : Driver 0:	 	 
__dwItemID=1602__ : [E:] hp BD CMB UJ160	 	 
__dwItemID=1603__ : eHCMDrvType=0x00046fc7	 	 
__dwItemID=1604__ : CDRom=1 DVDRom=1 BDRom=1 HDDVDRom=0	 	 
Blu-ray Disc Drive : [E:] hp BD CMB UJ160	Yes	 
Disc Drive : [E:] hp BD CMB UJ160	Yes	 
Software Player : PowerDVD 10.0.8.5108	Yes	 
Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP)	No	More Info
Player Capability for Bonus View : Yes	Yes	 
Player Capability for BD Live : Yes	Yes	 
Hardware Dual-Video Decoding Capability for H.264 : 1080p+1080p	Yes	 
Hardware Dual-Video Decoding Capability for MPEG-2 : 1080p+1080p	Yes	 
Hardware Dual-Video Decoding Capability for VC-1 : 1080p+1080p	Yes	 
Network Capability : Yes	Yes	 
Program version :  	 	 
System language : 0409 ENU English English	 	 
Time : Wed Jul 24 18:55:38 2013	 	 
Computer : Notebook	 	 
System Name : MITCHS_DV6	 	 
Hardware Dual-Video Decoding Capability for MVC : Unknown	Unknown	More Info
3D Display : Unknown	Unknown	More Info
EDID:
EDID BYTES:
0x   00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F
    ------------------------------------------------
00 | 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 30 E4 7F 03 00 00 00 00
10 | 00 15 01 04 90 22 13 78 02 25 B5 A1 59 59 9D 27
20 | 1C 50 54 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
30 | 01 01 01 01 01 01 34 3A 80 20 71 38 2C 40 30 48
40 | 35 00 58 C2 10 00 00 18 CD 26 80 20 71 38 2C 40
50 | 30 48 35 00 58 C2 10 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00
60 | 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02
70 | 00 0A 3D FF 0A 3C 7D 26 1D 38 7D 00 00 00 00 AA
80 | 94 B2 18 00 A0 B2 18 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 41 11
90 | 00 00 41 11 00 00 41 11 B4 B2 18 00 A7 B7 5E 77
A0 | 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
B0 | 3B B3 A1 22 C0 B2 18 00 97 3B E9 76 00 00 41 11
C0 | D4 B2 18 00 98 5A 7E 0D 00 00 41 11 19 51 7E 0D
D0 | 00 00 00 00 10 B3 18 00 16 52 7E 0D 00 00 7C 0D
E0 | 00 00 00 00 5D 52 7E 0D C4 B3 18 00 24 B3 18 00
F0 | D0 F0 94 0C 01 00 00 00 E8 B2 18 00 DA BA 61 77
HDMI1.4 Capability:
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M HDMI1.4 stereo: Unsupported


----------



## jamesd1981

Is the blu-ray playback normal when not connected to an external screen ?

Have you been through the settings in your tv, it maybe some setting in your tv that is disabled etc.


----------



## Origin Saint

Yeah, the Blu-Rays play fine when I'm just playing them on my laptop screen not connected to anything.  What would I be looking for on the TV that would make a difference?  Thanks for the reply by the way, I wasn't expecting one lol.

EDIT:  I just looked through the TVs' menu section.  The only thing I noticed was that when I'm in the Settings section of the menus, there's options for Time, Menu Settings, Input Labels, but also one for Computer Settings, but it's grayed out.  Perhaps because I'm not using a VGA cable?


----------



## jamesd1981

You mention two tv`s in your post, does it work normally on the other tv ?


----------



## Origin Saint

To be honest, I haven't tried it on that one since this error has occurred, and I won't have access to that TV until next week.  But the last time I used it on that TV it did work correctly.


----------



## jamesd1981

Trying it on another screen would be the quickest way to eliminate any problem with the laptop itself, then you could concentrate on either the connection cable or the tv.

Another simple and quick test if you can not access another tv at the moment is to connect using a different connection like vga.


----------



## Origin Saint

I tried connecting it to the same TV using a VGA connection and CyberLink gave a warning/error and said "This content is only allowed on a digital output.  Ensure your display device uses a DVI, HDMI or DisplayPort connector. - (Code = 0121)"

I'll try a different TV using the HDMI since VGA apparently isn't allowed.


----------



## Origin Saint

Just tried to play a movie with HDMI through a Panasonic 50" huge, old HDTV.  And guess what?  It magically works, although I can't really use that TV for my viewing purposes as it isn't mine and is in a different room than I would like to be to watch movies.  Advice?

EDIT:  On another note, why on Earth will the HDTV not play a Blu-Ray, when it has multiple times before?  It's a HDTV, shouldn't it have HDCP by default if it has HDMI jacks installed?


----------



## jamesd1981

Well that would indicate there is no problem with your laptop or it would not work on any external screen i assume you used the same hdmi cable.

So i would say there is either a problem with the tv or just needs settings adjusted.

If you have more than one hdmi port on your tv, try using a different port to connect.


----------



## Origin Saint

I just tried using the only other HDMI port on the Insignia TV, with yet again, no avail.  This is making no sense to me whatsoever.  There is absolutely no reason that it shouldn't be allowing me to play Blu-Rays all of a sudden.  I'll check the menu once again real quick to be doubly sure there are no options that would fix the problem.  Got any advice otherwise?

EDIT:  Checked the menu again, there's nothing to indicate that I can switch the HDCP on or off, and I know that this TV has it equipped or I wouldn't have been able to watch Blu-Ray movies before.


----------



## jamesd1981

Can you see anything in your tv settings to restore defaults ?


----------



## Origin Saint

Yeah, I'll give that a try


----------



## jamesd1981

Logging off now saint, If resetting the tv defaults does not work check and see if it is a problem with cyberlink software only.

Download this blu-ray player, it is a paid for program but you can download the free trial and use this to test, if your blu-ray disc plays normally using this software then you know it is a problem with cyberlink software in which case i would try a re-install of cyberlink.

http://www.macblurayplayer.com/download.htm


----------



## spirit

Just one thing with PowerDVD: eventually support gets dropped for the older versions, and once support is dropped, you can no longer play the latest DVDs and Blu-Rays without upgrading to the newer version. It's terrible I know, but sadly that's just the way it seems to work. Version 13 is the latest, so 10 may not be supported anymore. I know 9 isn't (because I used to own it before I went and bought 12).

Not sure if that's the issue or not, but if you can play older DVDs and Blu-Rays then that is most likely the cause.


----------



## Origin Saint

So they do actually require you to purchase the newest version?  That's some serious crap.  But I don't think that's the case, because it will play any of the Blu-Rays on the TV out in the other room, but just not the one I want it to.  I tried resetting the TV settings to factory defaults and when I tried to play a movie, it played for a few seconds, I paused it and then after I paused it, it gave me the error and hasn't played a Blu-Ray since then.  The other TV still works.  I'll try the free trial of the one you linked to jamesd, and I'll get back to you.

Spirit: Do you actually think this could be a problem with CyberLink not supporting it anymore?  I was just wondering because I would imagine if it's playing on one TV but not the other that it would have to be the TV.  Just exploring all my options.


----------



## Origin Saint

I tried out the MacBluRay Player (unregistered of course), and it worked on that TV, so I'm going to attempt to uninstall CyberLink PowerDVD 10, and then reinstall it from the HP website (considering it was hardware bundled, that's the only place I can get it back from).


----------



## jamesd1981

Well if it worked with mac blu ray player then you can be sure all your hardware is fine both tv and laptop.

Did you not get the cyberlink disc with your laptop ?


----------



## Origin Saint

Nope.  But I am currently downloading it from the HP Support Software and Drivers section of their website.  I've downloaded it before from them because I accidentally deleted it once.


----------



## Origin Saint

Well I finished downloading and re-installed PowerDVD 10 annnnd.....  It fixed nothing.  It still doesn't work on this TV, and does on the other.  This makes no sense.  I have filed a question claim thing through CyberLink themselves and also posted on their forums the same thing I initially posted here, but sadly, they are testing how patient I can be.  I really wish this issue could get resolved, I've tried everything I can think of besides dropping the $45 for upgrading to the newest version, which isn't even guaranteed to fix it.  Any more help, assistance or advice is greatly appreciated, as it doesn't seem that CyberLink is going to respond today either.  You guys are all I got lol.


----------



## jamesd1981

Spirit maybe right about the drop of support as everything else has been eliminated, the only thing i can suggest in the mean time is try the below software it is totally free unlike mac player and it supports blu ray.

http://www.downloadcrew.co.uk/article/19227-daplayer


----------



## Origin Saint

I tried that once and it didn't seem to work.  I think I'll just use the 30-day free trial of PowerDVD 13 until I find something out for sure.  I don't understand how it could be because it is losing support considering if it were losing support, why would it play the same Blu-Ray on one TV and not the other?  Shouldn't it just not play it on a TV all together?


----------



## jamesd1981

Are the blu-rays playing ok using new the cyberlink 13 ?


----------



## Origin Saint

Just tried it and you know what, they aren't.  This is pretty ridiculous.  I know this TV has HDCP, so I have no idea why everything is trying to tell me it doesn't.


----------



## spirit

Origin Saint said:


> So they do actually require you to purchase the newest version?  That's some serious crap.
> 
> Spirit: Do you actually think this could be a problem with CyberLink not supporting it anymore?  I was just wondering because I would imagine if it's playing on one TV but not the other that it would have to be the TV.  Just exploring all my options.


Yeah I know it's bad - just a way for them to get more money. 

Was the movie you were trying to watch a new title or an older one? If it was an older one then no it's likely not the problem, but if it was a newer one then it could have been, but still seems weird it was playing OK on other TVs.


----------



## Origin Saint

Neither V For Vendetta or the original The Lorax will work on the Insignia TV, but both will work on the 50" Panasonic.  They also don't work even if I reset to factory defaults on the Insignia TV nor will they work on the newest version of PowerDVD 13 (trial).


----------



## jamesd1981

Well to sum up.

playing the blu rays using cyberlink works fine when not connected to the insignia tv

Playing the blu rays using other software works even when connected to the insignia tv

It looks like there is some strange compatibility problem with cyberlink and your insignia tv.


----------



## Origin Saint

Seems like it.  Hopefully CyberLink will get back to me soon because this is driving me insane.


----------



## jamesd1981

If you have tried the trial version of new cyberlink 13 version, it seems unlikely to be dropped support on the most up to date cyberlink and if it is just a strange compatibility problem with your tv and don`t know what they can do to resolve it, I can`t see them doing a fix or update for one tv.


----------



## Origin Saint

Me either.  Wish this would work.


----------



## jamesd1981

Do you have access to any other computers ?


----------



## Origin Saint

None that can play Blu-Ray unfortunately.  I just tried using DAPlayer and every time I try to play a Blu-Ray, it tells me "Unable to read Blu-Ray."  With or without a TV plugged in.  I also tried several other Blu-Ray movies in the Insignia TV and still none worked.


----------



## Origin Saint

Well, I'm currently waiting on Insignia customer support and CyberLink customer support to reply to me.  Both have replied once with troubleshooting steps and information gathering to assist them, but neither have replied since then.  The only Blu-Ray software I have gotten to work on the Insignia TV, is DVDFab Media Player, and it doesn't even work all that great it seems.  Hopefully this gets resolved soon.


----------



## Sophocles

Download a copy of AnyDVD and install it it. It will remove the HDCP protection and allow you to play movies on any screen. Unfortunately if you want to keep it you will have to pay for it. The problem is likely that a piece of your hardware or viewing screen is non HDCP compliant which is prevent your play. HLG

http://www.slysoft.com/en/download.html


----------

